

What to Do If the Domain Name You Want Is Taken - hackernewsftw

A large telecom owns a domain name that would be perfect. It was used as a portal for their dial-up service back in the day and is not being used; however, it looks like they have auto-renewal.How would one go about getting the domain? Should I apply for a job in their IT deparment and talk to someone on the inside?!
======
attack
I have had some luck in contacting the owners directly via their whois info in
a professional manner. This seems to only work well though with broke people
who own a domain on an expensive ($100+/year) TLD.

------
sarosh
Assuming that you have other copyright or trademark protections in place,
arbitration may be an option. ICANN uses the Uniform Domain Name Dispute
Resolution Policy ("UDRP") which provides for mandatory arbitration
proceedings for registrants of domain names. <http://www.icann.org/udrp/>.

------
ALee
1) find new name 2) if you don't want to do #1, domain name aftermarket, you
can get it, just try hard, or you can use Godaddy or another 3rd party agent.

------
noodle
realistically, find a new name.

~~~
brlewis
Seconded. Originally ourdoings.com was not the domain I wanted, but it's grown
on me, and now I wouldn't trade it.

------
simianstyle
one word: icanhazcheezburger.com

Just find something else, people aren't relying on domain names as much as
anymore as they are on how well you show up in a google search.

